# Blue sea push button switches



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Thinking of changing my rocker switches to push style. The reason I'm considering this is because my rocker switches brush my knee occasionally and I like the fact that the blue sea switches are flush.

I don't see a on off on switch so I'm thinking of doing 2 switches for navigation and anchor light. 

Looking for feedback/ experience with these switches 









Blue Sea 4160 10a Push Button Led Ring Switch Off-on Blue


Blue Sea 10A Push Button LED Ring Switch Off-On BlueModel: 4160-BSS 10A continuous Can be wired for normally open or normally closed Installs with .110inch quick connects (included in retail package) Specifications Action OFF-ON Amperage 10A @ 12V DC Resistive 3A @ 12V Inductive Nominal Voltage...




discountmarinesupplies.com





Thanks


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Seems like a good idea. I like the fact that light up so you know if something is on.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I don’t think these are made by Blue Sea systems. I tried to look them up on their website with no luck.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

10A Push Button LED Ring Switch OFF-ON Blue - Blue Sea Systems


Ideal for generator starters, bilge pumps, horns, wipers, engine controls and any other application that requires switching action other than ON-OFF.




www.bluesea.com


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I've used these for low amp draw and non-critical circuits and they work fine. I'm not sure I would trust them for crucial circuits like bilges etc.

Mine were not blue-seas brand....just some off-brand, but they were water resistant rated.

They look really cool too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oznium.com has a similar style too, and I know they make good quality stuff.






Anti-Vandal LED Switch | 16mm Push Button Enclosure


Shop the best Anti-vandal LED Switches online, Push Button On/Off, Waterproof, Stainless Steel Bezel. Choose between five fancy LED ring colors.




www.oznium.com


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

any push button brands that have two color system .. Ex. All bllue when not in use and Green with active?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, oznium had them too.






Bi-Color Anti-vandal LED Switch | 16mm Push Button Enclosure


Bi-color Anti-vandal LED Switch, Push Button On/Off Switch Online, BLUE & RED colored LED ring give you a indication about the current state of the switch.




www.oznium.com


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Those Oznium’s are only rated to 3 amps


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Water Bound said:


> Those Oznium’s are only rated to 3 amps


So are the Blue Seas if you read the specs. They are both similar designs.


----------

